# 10% de descuento



## Lanka

10% diskount?  Es como en las rebajas. Gracias.


----------



## giberian

Así es, Lanka_, Diskount_ es una palabra de origen inglés. Obviamente, tiene las mismas raizes como el _descuento_ español. El uso del anglicismo _Diskount_ es muy extendido, pero también existen los sinónimos _Preisnachlass_ y _Ermäßigung_.


----------



## aguachirli

Aunque, yo, como buena consumista que soy, suelo ver más bien: *10% Rabatt.*


----------



## Lanka

Danke sehr


----------



## spanien

Buenas,

otra palabra es Nachlass, no sé si exactamente significa lo mismo que Rabatt o si se utiliza más bien en términos económicos. Siendo como es el alemán, estoy casi segura de que hay algunas diferencias entre los tres términos: Diskount - Rabatt - Nachlass.

Alguien sabe las diferencias?

Gracias!


----------



## Breogan

giberian said:


> Así es, Lanka_, Diskount_ es una palabra de origen inglés. Obviamente, tiene las mismas ra*íc*es *que* el _descuento_ español. El uso del anglicismo _Diskount_ *está* muy extendido, pero también existen los sinónimos _Preisnachlass_ y _Ermäßigung_.


----------

